# How Big Is To Big?



## exmark1 (Nov 30, 2005)

I just got a 2008 F-250 that has 315/70/17 Tires on aftermarket 10" wide rims.

My question is has anyone had any experience with a tire this big and plowing snow. Should I be looking for something smaller? I am thinking a 285/70/17 would be as small as I could go without buying different rims. 
I priced out take off rims from a junk yard and they want $800.00 with caps & lug nuts
(no tires) The tires add about $800.00, at that I would have $1600.00 to swap to factory equipment tires and rims!

The tires I have now are BFG All Terrain KO tires with good tread!

Any advice would be great!
Thanks


----------



## Darkness (Dec 12, 2009)

Load up the bed with about 800lbs and give it a try, if that doesnt work add more till it does.


----------



## exmark1 (Nov 30, 2005)

That is kind of my second thought... How bad can it be we normally run 600 pound of weight in all the trucks. Seeing as though plowing is only a part of what the truck does I would hate to modify and spend ALOT of money for the 4 months per year that it may or may not snow


----------



## hydro_37 (Sep 10, 2006)

Air them up to max pressure and plenty of ballst.
Worth a try before you spend big $$$


----------



## exmark1 (Nov 30, 2005)

I wonder how small of a tire I can safely put on a 10" wide rim? Does anyone plow with tires this big?


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

hydro_37;959252 said:


> Air them up to max pressure and plenty of ballst.
> Worth a try before you spend big $$$


I don't know that I would air them to max pressure. Those tires can hold a lot of weight.

I plowed 5 times this season with some 315 / 70 / 17 BFG AT's on my truck. They did an ok job. One issue I had was they raised the front of the truck up higher than when the plow mount was originally installed to it made it difficult to remove and hook up to the plow. Also, the tires really float on top of the snow, rather than biting down to the pavement. They also rubbed a bit with the extra weight of the plow on the front. And, with all that extra weight, and the huge footprint of that big tire, it did make it harder to turn tightly. My power steering pump must have hated me. 
I have since dropped down to 285 and like it better.
I suggest EBAY as a good place to find some decent winter rims and tires.


----------



## exmark1 (Nov 30, 2005)

JDiepstra;959482 said:


> I don't know that I would air them to max pressure. Those tires can hold a lot of weight.
> 
> I plowed 5 times this season with some 315 / 70 / 17 BFG AT's on my truck. They did an ok job. One issue I had was they raised the front of the truck up higher than when the plow mount was originally installed to it made it difficult to remove and hook up to the plow. Also, the tires really float on top of the snow, rather than biting down to the pavement. They also rubbed a bit with the extra weight of the plow on the front. And, with all that extra weight, and the huge footprint of that big tire, it did make it harder to turn tightly. My power steering pump must have hated me.
> I have since dropped down to 285 and like it better.
> I suggest EBAY as a good place to find some decent winter rims and tires.


Did you have aftermarket rims? If so did the 285's fit on the same rims? I really don't want to buy another set of rims if I don't have to... My truck has a leveling kit and with the plow on it sits high enough up where nothing rubs that I can see.


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

exmark1;959529 said:


> Did you have aftermarket rims? If so did the 285's fit on the same rims? I really don't want to buy another set of rims if I don't have to... My truck has a leveling kit and with the plow on it sits high enough up where nothing rubs that I can see.


The 315's are on H2 rims, which are wider than my stock rims, but not as wide as yours. I think they are 8.5".

You should be able to find a decent price on a set of rims. If I were you I wouldn't want to be plowing on some nice aftermarket rims anyway unless they dont salt much by you.


----------



## metallihockey88 (Dec 12, 2008)

i have 295/70/17 Nitto Terra Grapplers on my stock f250 rims. they fit fine but i think anything bigger would be too wide. 285 is probably the biggest i would suggest for a snow tire. mine arent great in the snow but not much worse then the 265's on it before


----------



## exmark1 (Nov 30, 2005)

JDiepstra;959550 said:


> The 315's are on H2 rims, which are wider than my stock rims, but not as wide as yours. I think they are 8.5".
> 
> You should be able to find a decent price on a set of rims. If I were you I wouldn't want to be plowing on some nice aftermarket rims anyway unless they dont salt much by you.


They do salt enough... but at the same time I didn't pay for the rims so I can't say I care what if anything the salt would do to them. But I do need something smaller I think, I am going to wait til we get a snow fall and try it once and see what happens


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

discounttire.com has some great deals and all prices include shipping to you.


----------



## smoore45 (Oct 27, 2007)

Shouldn't we be asking the ladies???

:laughing::laughing:


----------



## exmark1 (Nov 30, 2005)

smoore45;960217 said:


> Shouldn't we be asking the ladies???
> 
> :laughing::laughing:


lol I guess, I tried asking my wife but she said she didn't care lol


----------



## Chev2500 (Dec 29, 2009)

I plowed with the 99 Chevy 2500 6" lift and 325-70-16 tires without a problem, and no weight in the bed... Guess I'd give it a shot and see how it goes.


----------



## DCSpecial (Nov 16, 2008)

I plow with 325/65R18 Goodyear DuraTracs. They do great in the snow, self clean and bite pretty good. No complaints from me.


Last season I ran 325/60R18 Silent Armor Pro Grades and they did good as well, but not agressive enough for me.

I normally run about 600lbs of ballast in the bed.


----------



## babs2972 (Jan 5, 2010)

I have nitto terra graplers on my 05 f-350 ps diesel and they are 325-60-18 on the stock rims. i have a 650# sander in the back and plow in 4x4. the tires have outstanding traction but my only complaint is they ride on the snow and slush like snow shoes when i drive on the road.


----------



## exmark1 (Nov 30, 2005)

I think I am going to give it a shot and try it. I am hoping it works well enough at least for this winter, I will be putting smaller tires on it next time I need tires. I am thinking something in a 285 or something


----------

